# Chocolate Ice Cream



## Sarah 1426 (Dec 3, 2004)

i want to make chocolate ice cream, i have made it before, the first time i made it, i totally forgot to add the 3 cups of milk at the end when i put it in the machine and it came out sooooo good, then the next time i made it, i added the milk, and it wasnt as good and when i put it in the freezer it got a little "icey" if that makes since....and i lost the recipie....does anyone have any good chocolate ice cream recipies that dont get like that in the freezer and are still rich.....i know this is a weird question but im in a hurry and dont have time to re read it....lol!!

thanks!!
Sarah


----------



## Alix (Dec 4, 2004)

Sarah, I have been searching for my chocolate ice cream recipe and still haven't found it. I will post it as soon as I do. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Sarah 1426 (Dec 4, 2004)

oh, thats okay, thanks for looking!!


----------

